# Can anyone explain to me about Glofish?



## IFrank80 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi guy's i'd like to know about Glofish. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SA9PEBPnhWU I have no clue where to find them!?? I will soon be geyting my first tank and i would like glofish! And shrimp? Can anyone tell me what shrimp will go good with glofish? What size tank should i get? And where to i buy them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

"glofish" are just genetically modified zebra danios, but they are doing the same mod to others species now. A lot of petstores have them, call around and ask. Care is the same as no-glo danios. I would get a school of 6-8 in a 15 gallon (24" long) aquarium. Stores will tell you to put just 1-3 in a tiny tank, but they need room to swim and are happiest in larger groups.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

What emc said. 

For a shrimp, you could get any tiny shrimp (like cherry, blackberry, etc) or an Amano shrimp (also called algae-eating shrimp). Either would do fine with danios


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

Dpersmart and petco have them. I have 3 glofish which live with my guppies, you defenatly want 3 or more. Mine are in a 10 gallon and I have had them 2 years. They are very fragile (I had to exchange 5 times) so it helps to put some special sea salt for them to calm them down so they survive at forst.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i'm going back to school so i can learn how to spell because i can't read half of that stuff.....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Walmart typically has them.
Hey... now we need some glo-shrimp!


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I think Glo-shrimp may be next on the menu... As far as a shrimp to go with glo-fish, I would recommend either ghost shrimp or cherry shrimp. Not certain what lighting you're going to use, but like the guy in the video said, Blue LEDs will be best for displaying these fish, and I think ghost shrimp would be pretty epic with that light. 

I'm just going with appearances though, as I've never kept either species.


----------



## IFrank80 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you! I will post a picture of my tank when i get it set up! And yes glofish would look rather sexy (;


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the white skirt tetras are now available as glofish..


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

loha is right, they are called glo light tetras or something they need glo amano shrimp my translucent ones are often very well hidden, I think they are a lot of money for such fragile small fish, so i never get them, but they look cool.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually glow light tetras are a different species..these are just glo tetras...the only ones i have ever seen are the yellow/green ones..


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

You dont have a location mentioned so I'll give you a warning that these fish are illegal in many places. I believe most of the states are fine but the comments in that youtube videos say that they are banned in California. The fines are very stiff (potentially hundreds of thousands) and jail time is also a possibility for importing to a banned location. Also it's illegal to breed them or sell them yourselves. Unlikely to be caught but just be aware of that.

One other thing to mention is that make sure you are getting the genetically modified glofish and not the dyed/tattoed fish. They look quite similar.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Try telling the fish it's illegal to breed 
Pretty much they just don't want you to sell the babies. IF you're lucky enough to get a spawn, just keep any rehoming/selling on the down low.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Zebra Danios are little sluts so preventing spawning is pretty hard LOL. I do not believe it much matters- I am pretty sure they reproduce non-glo fry. I wouldn't swear to that.


----------

